# Black Dynamite



## Haxxler (14. September 2010)

Wer auf Blaxploitation und Comedy steht, sollte sich den Film unbedingt mal antun. Kam hier leider nie im Kino, aber ist günstig auf DVD und BluRay zu haben.


Story:
„Black Dynamite" (Michael Jai White) ist ein ultra lässiger Schnüffler und gleichzeitig traumatisierter Vietnamkriegsveteran, der selbst bei acht Frauen in seinem Bett nicht den Überblick verliert. Doch die Untaten von „The Man" lassen auch ihn nicht kalt. Der Gangster vertickt Drogen an Waisenhauskinder und sorgt mit seinem gepanschten Gesöff dafür, dass Dynamites Freunden die Manneskraft abhanden kommt. Das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt der Gauner, als er auch noch Blacks Bruder Jimmy umbringt. Dynamite macht sich auf die Suche nach dem Mörder und deckt - wie könnte es auch anders sein - eine gewaltige Verschwörung auf, in die auch der hinterlistige Dr. Wu (Roger Yuan) und ein gewisser „Tricky Dick" alias Richard Nixon (James McManus) verstrickt sind.


Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-wqmnJrOFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (14. September 2010)

Der Film ist so geil.
Angucken lohnt unbedingt.
Big fun.
Ausstattung, Stil usw usf sind perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I am smiling!

knall


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. September 2010)

Kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen, aber lasst um Himmels Willen (!) die Finger von der deutschen Synchrofassung. 
Falls ihr keine Chance habt den Film auf englisch zu sehen, lasst es lieber ganz bleiben.


----------



## Haxxler (15. September 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Hier die Pressekonferenz zu Black Dynamite von der Comic Con.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CS-EXhmRzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tltHL1pU1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

